# MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys!

 This tutorial is meant for increasing the performance of Windows XP, either it can be a fresh installed windows or an old windows. 
Actually these r some tips/tricks, which I always apply whenever I do a fresh installation of windows. So here I’m sharing many of those tips-n-tricks:

*1.)* First I’ll tell some Registry tricks, which can be applied without any problem or doubt and I believe these tricks will surely help in increasing the performance of your windows. Copy the following code in Notepad, save the file with name *"Vishal.reg"* (including quotes) and then run the file:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

 [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
@="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Move To]
@="{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Shell\DosHere]
@="Command &Prompt Here"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Shell\DosHere\Command]
@="%windir%\\System32\\cmd.exe /k cd \"%1\""
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\Shell\DosHere]
@="Command &Prompt Here"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\Shell\DosHere\Command]
@="%windir%\\System32\\cmd.exe /k cd \"%1\""
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer]
"Link"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"AutoEndTasks"="1"
"HungAppTimeout"="1000"
"MenuShowDelay"="8"
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="2000"
"LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000001
"ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=dword:00000001
"NoRecentDocsHistory"=hex:01,00,00,00
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000001
"NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000001
"NoResolveTrack"=dword:00000001
"NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="2000"

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer]
```
*2.)* Right-click on Desktop and select *Properties*, Now in the new window goto *Appearance* tab and click on *Effects* button. Now in the new opened window uncheck the following options:

 a.) Use the following transition effect for menus & tooltips.
b.) Show shadows under menus.
c.) Show window contents while dragging. (you may remain this option checked as I hv in my screenshot. It depends upon ur choice.)
d.) Use the following method to smooth edges of screen fonts. You may select “Standard” for this. I hv selected “Clear Type” coz I hv a TFT, it doesnt work properly for CRT monitors.

 *img153.imageshack.us/img153/1183/image2cj1.jpg
*
3.)* Right-click on *My Computer* icon on Desktop and select *Properties* (or press *<WIN>* key + *<Pause/Break>* key), now goto *Advanced* tab in new window and click on *Settings* button in *Performance* section:

 *img82.imageshack.us/img82/3681/image3st2.jpg

Now uncheck all the options in *Visual Effects*, but u can remain following options checked acc. to ur choice:

 a.) Show window contents while dragging.
b.) Smooth edges of screen fonts.
c.) Use common tasks in folders (If u use the left side pane in My computer, I don’t use it.)
d.) Use drop shadows on icon labels on the desktop. (to make the desktop icons label transparent.)
e.) Use visual styles on windows and buttons. (If u use XP themes.)

 *img81.imageshack.us/img81/9145/image4rs5.jpg
*
4.)* Open *Tools -> Folder Options* and click on *View* tab:

 *img92.imageshack.us/img92/430/image5yk3.jpg

Now uncheck following options:

 a.) Automatically search for network folders & printers.
b.) Display file size information in folder tips.
c.) Display simple folder view in Explorer’s Folders list.
d.) Show encrypted or compressed NTFS files in color. (I don’t use this option.)
e.) Show pop-up description for folder and desktop icons.
f.) Use simple file sharing.

Other remaining options are totally based upon user’s requirements, they usually don’t affect the performance! So u can enable/disable them acc. to ur requirements.
*
5.)* Right-click on *My Computer* icon on Desktop and select *Manage*. Now goto *Services & Applications -> Services*. Here you can set many services to *Manual*, which u don’t want to start as soon as the windows starts. Following is a thread, in which I posted a small tutorial for knowing about which service should be set to MANUAL and which should be set to AUTOMATIC:

*Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL*

*6.)* *Start -> Run* and type *msconfig*, now goto *Startup* tab and uncheck the entries, which u don’t want to start automatically with the windows, like u can get display settings utility entry there, and many more.

*7.)* Open *Sound & Audio Devices* in Control Panel (or type *mmsys.cpl* in RUN), goto *Sounds* tab and select *No Sounds* in *Sound Scheme* section. Or u can remain some of ur favorite sounds there but set *Exit Windows, Start Windows, Windows Logoff, Windows Logon* to *(None)*.

*8.)* For more options/tips-n-tricks for better performance, u can use *TweakUI*, *Tuneup Utilities 2006* and *gpedit.msc* (Windows XP Professional built-in tool)!


----------



## anandk (Oct 8, 2006)

good work need to be appreciated and rep'd 

some may also find these links relevant and useful

MAKE WINXP STARTUP/SHUTDOWN FASTER ! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7879&highlight=start+shutdown+faster

How to Squeeze out the maximum performance from your WinXP 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12518&highlight=start+shutdown+faster

Disable uneccessary XP services ! gain resources ! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10359&highlight=start+shutdown+faster


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 8, 2006)

thank u buddy.
i already use gpedit.msc and tuneup utilities.
never felt the need of anything else.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 8, 2006)

thnx guys!
I hv seen many times, members asking about how to make my XP faster? or how to shutdown XP faster? etc., thats why I posted this tutorial to help those members


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 8, 2006)

This is nice one .. thanx


----------



## n2casey (Oct 8, 2006)

OK Vishal, it's really nice tute for users asking for improving windows performance. I use these options as well to increase performance but some what different from urs in section *3.)*

Instead of making *Custom* selections, I set it to *Adjust for best performance* & then go in Desktop Properties and in *Appearance* tab, select a XP theme & apply it.

I was thinking to write a tute on this but I m busy in my job hunt.

Well, very nice tute. Thx again from all users who will find it useful for increasing performance.


----------



## readermaniax (Oct 9, 2006)

* Gr8 Tutorial Vishal!.. Doin A Gr8 Job! *


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks to all of u


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 9, 2006)

good work Vishal .


----------



## satyamy (Oct 9, 2006)

I instead use Windows Classic Style
& than go to System Properties>Advance>Settings>Visual Effects
First click on "Adjust for Best Performance" & than just check 1 box "use common tasks in folders"
My XP is Running Fine in PIII with 256MB RAM
ne ways Thanks
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> "ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=dword:00000001
> "NoRecentDocsHistory"=hex:01,00,00,00
> "NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000001


Do we really need this wht does this do.......?
Pls explain


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 9, 2006)

"ClearRecentDocsOnExit" => Clear documents/applications history when exiting windows.
"NoRecentDocsHistory" => Doesnt store the document history under My Documents menu.
"NoInternetOpenWith" => Doent prompt to search the application on Internet, when we select "Open With" for opening a file.


----------



## freakitude (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks...


----------



## spiderman (Oct 10, 2006)

very very helpful and useful informations to the intermediate users


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad that u guys liked them


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys!
I hv added some more Registry tweaks in the first post.
Like:

1.) Removing Shared Documents folder from My Computer.
2.) Adding Copy To & Move To in context menu.
3.) Adding Command Prompt Here in context menu.
4.) Setting "Word Warp" & "Show Status Bar" in Notepad automatically.

These tweaks might come handy manytimes.  
I hope u'll like them


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorials Vishal Gupta. They hav helped me a lot since I hav PIII


----------



## omkarsshinde (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks it really good


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 14, 2006)

thank you, the extra registry tweaks were very handy..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm glad u liked them


----------



## satyamy (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks vishal 
It works very fast in some point like All programs  Displaying,etc


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 4, 2006)

Great tut and tips.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

vishal can u tell me apne itna computer especially windows ka gyan kahan se prapt kiya hai

i means how u have such a wonderful knowledge of this OS

why not bill gates need u as windows expert


----------



## Kapil89 (Nov 4, 2006)

hi vishal u seem to be a sotware engineer and ur tuts r superb but i dont know why these doesn't work on my pc. i have tried to change that run box view, hibernate button one and sys props but none of them worked. my pc seems to be resistant to these. my OS is XP/SP2 with longhorn 10.0 transformation pack. Any Soln????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm glad that u guys liked my tutorial  

I really appreciate all of ur comments  

@Kapil89

Its happening bcoz of the WFP (Windows File Protection) service! U hv to disable it or just save the edited files somewhere else and then replace original files in safemode or by booting in other OS, if u hv dual boot system!


----------



## go_gamez (Nov 4, 2006)

hey when i save the file as *reg and then double click on it .it opens in note pad ...though it is converted to registry file. can u please tell me how to directly merge it by double clicking on it ?
and yeah the tuts is really gr88...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

I think u installed Autopatcher coz it causes this problem many times.

In regedit goto:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\regfile\shell\open\command*

and change the value of *Default* to *regedit.exe "%1"*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 4, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> hey when i save the file as *reg and then double click on it .it opens in note pad ...though it is converted to registry file. can u please tell me how to directly merge it by double clicking on it ?
> and yeah the tuts is really gr88...


Right-click on file and select merge


----------



## sre06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Vishal What A Man U R U R Greate Really Grate Person Ur Genius


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 5, 2006)

thnx buddy for ur valuable comments


----------



## sauravktr (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow!! Great tutorial Vishal
Thanks!!


----------



## rollcage (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice work again ... hmm Vis....Ta  ... what about the AlwaysUnloadDLL tweak, is it effective


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer]
"AlwaysUnloadDLL"=DWORD:1
```


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 10, 2006)

vishal gupta ki jai ho. vishal i really thank u for this thread.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

thnx guys for ur comments  

@rollcage
This tweak is used to clear the DLL cache, which is created by windows and is remained in memory even after the application using that DLL file is closed!

But I never use this tweak, coz sometimes it causes problems in accessing the DLL files or some delays.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

grrreat tutor mr. VISTA

can u tell me what is AluschedulerSvc.exe

its i found in my running processes as SYSTEM Process


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

Remain it unchanged, its "Symantec LiveUpdate service"


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

but i have uninstalled NAV & now using kasperkey

how it being there in me active processes
is there anyway to remove it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

Many times even after uninstalling norton AV, its files still reside in the folder.

But u can disable the service from Service Manager or can delete the norton folder to get rid of that service permanently. Use Unlocker if u get error while deleting the folder or try in Safe mode!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

@ vishal problem solved 

deleted symantec folder in program files


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats gr8


----------



## DR RANJAN (Nov 11, 2006)

I like this forum because of you........


----------



## rollcage (Nov 11, 2006)

DR RANJAN said:
			
		

> I like this forum because of you........


 lol 

vis ..ta ur big fan


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

thnx Dr. Ranjan  

These words mean a lot for me


----------



## srimaya_rath (Nov 15, 2006)

Vishal,

It's a gr8 job... But will these tricks work for my WIN 2000 professional?
__________
Vishal,

It's a gr8 job... But will these tricks work for my WIN 2000 professional?
B'cos my WIN 2000 professional is taking a lot of time to boot...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 15, 2006)

thnx  

Most of the tricks will work perfectly in Windows 2000


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 15, 2006)

__________
ANY ONE KNOW THE PRICE OF *KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1* *GB*.TELL ME THE PRICE OF *ASUS MOTHERBOAD 975 CHIPSET MODEL NO. ASUS* *P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI* . WAT IS THE CURRENT RATE OF *C2D* *E6600*.TELL ME THE _*SHOP*_ NAME  IN _*DELHI.*_


----------



## Ron (Dec 30, 2006)

V =    "VICTORY"
V=     "VISTA"
V=    " VISHAL GUPTA"
-----------------------------------------
 Gr8 Tutorial !.. Doin A Gr8 Job!
                                           kEEP iT Up!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2006)

^^
thnx a lot buddy


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanx Vishal *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_75.gif


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry Vishal But the regisry file didn't helped.Instead it made my computer slow(I think b'cauz of low RAM(128MB)).I use TuneUp utilities 2006.How can I undo the changes made to my registry(I don't think TuneUp recognised them)?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 9, 2007)

Chetan1991 said:
			
		

> Sorry Vishal But the regisry file didn't helped.Instead it made my computer slow(I think b'cauz of low RAM(128MB)).I use TuneUp utilities 2006.How can I undo the changes made to my registry(I don't think TuneUp recognised them)?


Try to increase ur ram
it is too low


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 9, 2007)

Chetan1991 said:
			
		

> Sorry Vishal But the regisry file didn't helped.Instead it made my computer slow(I think b'cauz of low RAM(128MB)).I use TuneUp utilities 2006.How can I undo the changes made to my registry(I don't think TuneUp recognised them)?


There is no way that the registry trick can slow down ur PC.  
I think ur system might be infected by some virus/spyware! Can u pls post ur HijackThis logfile?


----------



## lalam (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ My pleasure.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 17, 2007)

hey vishal BY USING UR THIS REGISTRY 





> [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee}]


i.e to remove shared document icon from my computer....
but i want that back..so how to do that??


----------



## DDIF (Feb 17, 2007)

Good tutorial for nebies and it should be made STICKY!!!


----------



## Ron (Feb 17, 2007)

To get it back the remove shared document icon from my computer....
1.Open Notepad
2.Copy the code


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee}]



3.Save it as 12.reg
4. Run The file


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 17, 2007)

@joey_182
Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\
```
And under this key create another key with name *{59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee}*  

@ManiDhillon
thnx buddy.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 17, 2007)

thnx vishal and ron


----------



## Ron (Feb 18, 2007)

My pleasure Buddy!!!!!


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

Neat stuff Vishal...I've stored this page in favourites...rep'd you...keep up the great work u r doing.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy.


----------



## spirit (Apr 15, 2007)

HI Vishal Gupta i like ur tutorial on how to make the window Xp to performe faster , anyway this is my 1st post cause i just enter the forum yesterday and i try out ur tutorial and it is very good but it has a side effect on my pc like the sharing folder disable and the code for this Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 it there a way to unload all back to normal ...need help pls .... not that your tutorial is not good but it just im still a newbie and i still need to do some research b4 i start to use your tutorial


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Code to get back the Sharing folders:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee}]
```

2. Code to revert back the changes:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
@="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Move To]
@="{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Shell\DosHere]
@="Command &Prompt Here"

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\Shell\DosHere]
@="Command &Prompt Here"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad]
"StatusBar"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad]
"fWrap"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"AutoEndTasks"="0"
"HungAppTimeout"="10000"
"MenuShowDelay"="400"
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="20000"
"LowLevelHooksTimeout"="10000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000000
"ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=dword:00000000
"NoRecentDocsHistory"=hex:00,00,00,00
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000000
"NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000000
"NoResolveTrack"=dword:00000000
"NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="20000"
```


----------



## spirit (Apr 16, 2007)

thx for the code Vishal Gupta
i think i should learn more 1st b4 using ur tutorial anyway thx


----------



## Ron (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey buddy..........
How to add the following in the Windows Registry Version 5.0..........

 IE Download Limit
This is to increase the the number of max downloads to 10.
1. Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
2. Locate the following key in the registry:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\m*cro$oft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings
3. On the Edit menu, click Add Value (a dword) , and then add the following registry values:
"MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=Dword:0000000a "MaxConnectionsPerServer"=Dword:0000000a
4. Quit Registry Editor.

And
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dnscache\Parameters]
"CacheHashTableBucketSize"=dword:00000001
"CacheHashTableSize"=dword:00000180
"MaxCacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000fa00
"MaxSOACacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000012d


I got the codes long time back..........are the codes correct?
thnks in Advance


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 10, 2007)

Just goto the mentioned keys and then create suggested DWORD values and set their values. Simple.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2007)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E}\InProcServer32]
@=hex(2):00
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
@="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Move To]
@="{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Shell\DosHere]
@="Command &Prompt Here"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Shell\DosHere\Command]
@="%windir%\\System32\\cmd.exe /k cd \"%1\""
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\Shell\DosHere]
@="Command &Prompt Here"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\Shell\DosHere\Command]
@="%windir%\\System32\\cmd.exe /k cd \"%1\""
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer]
"Link"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad]
"StatusBar"=dword:00000001
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad]
"fWrap"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"AutoEndTasks"="1"
"HungAppTimeout"="1000"
"MenuShowDelay"="8"
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="2000"
"LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000001
"ClearRecentDocsOnExit"=dword:00000001
"NoRecentDocsHistory"=hex:01,00,00,00
"LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000001
"NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000001
"NoResolveTrack"=dword:00000001
"NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="2000"

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer]
```
Hey buddy..........
I want to write all the given codes in notepad in the above format like urs in ..............

The Codes are

 IE Download Limit
This is to increase the the number of max downloads to 10.
1. Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
2. Locate the following key in the registry:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\m*cro$oft\Windows\Curre   ntVersion\Internet Settings
3. On the Edit menu, click Add Value (a dword) , and then add the following registry values:
"MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=Dword:0000000a "MaxConnectionsPerServer"=Dword:0000000a
4. Quit Registry Editor.

And
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\Dnscache\Parameters]
"CacheHashTableBucketSize"=dword:00000001
"CacheHashTableSize"=dword:00000180
"MaxCacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000fa00
"MaxSOACacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000012d


I got the codes long time back..........are the codes correct?
thnks in Advance


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks yaar


----------



## Masroor (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice! My Computer has faster.


----------



## hidayath7 (May 25, 2008)

*Hi vishal thanku*

Hi vishal u r a great man realli i like u very much i was struggling to change the text in windows xp on strartup instead of welcome i want to put my name thanku for u u have solved my problem u r very intelligent i like u v much i want to make my friend will u b my friend.........?
thanku
Hidayath khan

thanku very much vishal guptha
from
hidayath khan


----------



## hullap (May 25, 2008)

^OMG
why did u bump it 
let threads die in peace
and oh ye, Xp too


----------



## victor_rambo (May 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot Vishal bro. I applied some of it and I can feel some difference at least.
Thanks a lot once again.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 25, 2008)

@rohan & hidayath
You both are welcome. 

@hullap
Bumping tutorials or reviews is not a bad habit. Actually it helps new members as well as existing members who missed the tutorial/review to take a look at them and get benefited. If someone bump an old QnA thread, then its sure a bad habit.


----------



## hidayath7 (May 26, 2008)

*vishal guptha*

hi vishal h  r u...?am ur big  fan of u. i have tryed to change the text in windows xp by using hacker tools but its not  working.........? so where i have  doing  the mistake plz let me no. i want put my name in the place of welcome plz help me out.
Hidayath


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

hey vishal, can you please tell me what each of those entries do, so that I may be choosy in selecting one ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 27, 2008)

^^ Sure. Here is a description of each registry trick: 



> Adds "Copy To" option in context menu:
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
> @="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
> 
> ...


----------



## hidayath7 (May 27, 2008)

*how to change the welcome text*

i cant change my welcome screen text i have tryed using hacker tools but i cant do it plz help me out


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

thanks vishal. Ecept around five of those, all entries looked awssome to me.
will they work if I use the reg file with comments as the one you posted ? It will be easier to backspace stuff I don't want...(I am naturally lazy since shifting to linux)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2008)

^^ Add a semi-colon before the comment and it'll work.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Add a semi-colon before the comment and it'll work.


thanks. Done.
Can I intergrate this to my windows XP SP2 CD along with SP3 using nLite ?

PS: kya bhai... semi colon ke badle colon lagake mujhse ek minute ke liye kaam karvaya


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2008)

Yes. You can include the hacks in Setup. But its a bit complex task. You can check following link:

*unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/view/web/17/

PS: I have never tried it.


----------

